

Intel X25-M G2: Dissected and Performance Preview - profquail
http://www.anandtech.com/cpuchipsets/showdoc.aspx?i=3607

======
chrisbolt
Is there any reason not to use these new drives for server workloads with lots
of random access? The specs are quite close to the SLC X25-E in most cases,
and even better at some, at a fraction of the price/GB.

~~~
Retric
I think MLC vs SLC can take a different number of writes which might be
important if you are using them to store log files that are constantly
overwritten.

~~~
sokoloff
Log files are also generally sequential access, so spinning disks work just
fine (and are much cheaper) for that use case.

